# top 5 complaints about customers



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm just blowing off steam. I know I should love my customers, but damm.

5) "this is an easy job, it won't take more than 15 minutes"
Thank you for telling me. I guess I won't charge you as much now.

4) Me: "how old is your water heater?"

Customer: "we just replaced it a few years ago"

Inspect and find a twenty year old leaking heater with a rotted off dip tube....:furious:

3) person calling me: "we have an emergency plumbing problem"

Me: " and are you the owner of the property"

Them " No.. You can fix it and bill the landlord, right?"

2) I will call in to have underground utilities located.

Customer: There's nothing down there.
Me: Oh great. I'm glad, and kind of amazed, that you are so sure about the location of every utility running underground. Saves us some time. Let's get the track hoe and the line boring company going, no use following the law or minimizing life threatening risks of explosions and electrocution.:blink:

1) I don't know my way around your basement, and you have quite a few things in deep storage on your staircase, and wow, 10- 15 cats running around. I AM GOING TO KEEP THE LIGHTS ON DOWN HERE WHILE I WORK. THANKS.
Go out to the truck to get parts, come back, all lights turned off, fall down stairs tripping over cats and bundles of newspaper from 1954.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

pdxplumber said:


> I'm just blowing off steam. I know I should love my customers, but damm.
> 
> 5) "this is an easy job, it won't take more than 15 minutes"
> Thank you for telling me. I guess I won't charge you as much now.
> ...


 








I fell for #3 one time; I was the on-call plumber for that week. I get a call at like 9:00 P.M. Customer says he has a pipe leaking at the W/H. I tell him over the phone that it could cost $ 200.00 or more to have me come out at night to repair. He says for me to come out. So I go to property, arriving at about 9:30 at night. This guy meets me and asks me if I spoke to the land lady. I'm like, "What?"..........:furious:

Of course not jacka$$, I thought _you_ were the owner, I'm thinking. 

So he calls some woman in Colorado and hands me the phone. She proceeds to tell me that her tenant did not have the authority to call me and that her maintenance man was coming out in the morning to look at it. Needless to say, I didn't collect from the man who called me. I think I was on commission back then.......


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

all of the above.

Two more for the list.
You know I am coming to work on kitchen sink/toilet. Please let me take out all the million things under the cabinet and in the sink still. Don't worry I'll put it all back and wash all those day old dishes why I'm at it. It would also be my pleasure to flush that deuce that has been hanging out for a while and who doesn't love pubic hair.

I still for the life of me don't understand people that lock the doors once your in their home.

One more. I love pets but please put them away until I am finished with the job.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope that you are not allergic to cats...

I got around 30 of them.... 
please be careful not to let them outside:laughing:
----------------------------------------------------

I had to take the day off cause I have 
the flu and have been sick and 
throwing up in the bathroom all night long.......
but thought I might as well get 
you out while I am at home sick 
and get everything on my list fixed today..
I hope you dont mind..


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

"How could you not know my water heater is under the kitchen counter next to the stove" , " any other plumber would of looked there first".


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I had one customer I'm not joking but on coming in the door tells not to make to much noise because all his cats are sleeping! Lol 
Or when you have to work in basement on whatever and the ho has so much junk in the way they always say my kid just moved back in ? Can I move it out of way ??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumberpro said:


> I had one customer I'm not joking but on coming in the door tells not to make to much noise because all his cats are sleeping! Lol
> Or when you have to work in basement on whatever and the ho has so much junk in the way they always say my kid just moved back in ? Can I move it out of way ??


Laughings, I would go in and bark like dog and watch the "reality show"..


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Had a emergency call come in at 5:30 pm last week. Man on the phone stated he was trying to install a new water heater and broke the pipe off in the wall. He than proceeded to try his outside main cutoff and broke it also.
Wanted to know if I would come out. My office told him yes we could come but he was starting out at $300.00 and it probably would be higher. He said that it should not be that high of a cost because he would be there and would help me with the work.Because I do not let customers play apprentice I declined the call.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Hers a good one.. Was set to go out to do a slab repair.. Walk up with jackhammer and stuff.. Guy say I just put our baby down for a nap.. This won't be loud will it? He's been fussy and I would like him to a good nap.... I just stare at him and said you think the jack hammer has a sound dreading setting? See ya... Call us when we can do the job.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Had a lady ask for a price for labor only to replace a WH. Price is good and set up for Monday. A whole week away.

I call on my way to her house to say I will be there in 15 min. She says great! Can you meet me at lowes to pick up the water heater:blink:

Nope, I say. She says well I cant pick it up till this weekend. I said no problem, see you next monday.:yes:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

There are many. The one that comes to mind. "Why did you charge me $95.00? It only took you 5 minutes. you could have told me over the phone how to fix it."


----------



## Aqua (Apr 22, 2013)

1/2 hr from being done the customer says, I'll be right back, i just have to go to the corner to pick up my kids …..never to come back 

or

do you need to turn off the water i was going to take a shower


----------



## ChrisCarsten (Sep 24, 2010)

pdxplumber said:


> I'm just blowing off steam. I know I should love my customers, but damm.
> 
> 5) "this is an easy job, it won't take more than 15 minutes"


That's my # 1.

Answer: "Then go ahead and do it yourself and call me after you F it up."


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

What works really good for me is too answer the phone like I am in a bad mood. Make a few noises in the background, apologize. I make it sound like I am really busy. They seem to appreciate it more, when I show up, more then if I am nice over the phone.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

If you give me a good deal on this one I'll get you all kinds of work!


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Man service sounds ****ty the only question I ever get is " where are your safety glasses?"


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Two Specifically come to mind.
1- We are scheduled to install a new HC bathroom group in this lady's basement. Knock on the door and this very nice but obviously very old (80+) woman comes to the door and directs me to the basement entrance on the side of the house. Fair enough I meet her on the side of the house and it takes her about 10 min get to the door. Upon entering the basement I realize that I must be on an episode of hoarders because this lovely women has collected every newspaper, can of food, and porcelain doll made since 1930. All are stacked neatly but because of the qty. there is only a small 18" path through her basement. When I explain to her that we will need to have all the stuff moved from the work space and are not able to start until that is done she politely states that she thought that was part of our job. When I told her that we are not a moving service and would have to return she pleaded with me not to go and that her son could come right over and take care of it. Because i am a sucker i agreed and 25 mins. later her son arrives... walker and all. Because i am again a sucker, we end up moving all her crap and I lose 2-1/2 hours on the job. 

2- Customer calls in with an outrageous water bill. I am sent out to take a look and quickly determine that it is not the main from the street to the house and that the leak is below slab inside. I state that this might take a little time to locate and he is quick to point out that there were some guys on the discovery channel that used to pieces of a bent copper wire to find underground water and proceeds to hand me a clothes hanger and tell me that this should not take longer then a few min. I tell him that they are called divining rods and hand him back his clothes hanger so he could not claim me a thief as I walk out the door. I am not dowsing to price a service call, Sorry


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

you've got to be kidding me! the last guy that fixed it, only took 15 min and now, your telling me its going to take an hour and a half.

after you fix it and I call around and find it cheaper, what are we going to do. two favorites


----------



## Copper face (May 8, 2013)

The locking the door when you get in the house thing happens to me all the time as well as the taking the shower when I got to shut off the water.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Many customers drive me bat chit crazy. But at the end of the day I remember that they are paying the bills. They are going through similar things that make me crazy about my job. I give them my best, even at their worst. We're all human. The good ones will remember that. Those that don't will sink the ship, and are better off left in the tide. I'm fighting burnout right now, but I'm still moving forward.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Had a lady ask for a price for labor only to replace a WH. Price is good and set up for Monday. A whole week away.
> 
> I call on my way to her house to say I will be there in 15 min. She says great! Can you meet me at lowes to pick up the water heater:blink:
> 
> Nope, I say. She says well I cant pick it up till this weekend. I said no problem, see you next monday.:yes:


The more we know...ask questions, to get information , keep asking questions to let customer know you are knowledgeable and can perform the job, and then ask more questions so THEY give the info again. 

Because we all know as professionals the client never truly understands the whole scenario:no:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

ALL of the above !!! Yous guys are cracking me up ! 

my add : 
Need me to change out 3 toilets . Park their huge a** suburban RIGHT NEXT to the walk way into the house so i gotta ask " can you please move your car so i don't scratch it ? " 
You would think i was asking for their first born !!

My biggest complaint ,,, PLEASE MOVE YOUR S**T !!!!!


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

1.compulsuive door lockers..2. turning off the lights while i'm working. 3. the h/o who stands in your way though out the whole job.4. the h/o who touches everything. the h/o who gose though the trash and brings it back to you asking why you didn't use it. then saves it just in case.5. the h/o who opens a faucet as your ready to burn that last fitting. oh i'm sorry.6. the h/o who wants to reuse a 60year old 3 piece faucet in the other part of the house. just to save money. 7. horders. 8. showing me pics. of your cousin kid, cause he's a plumber. 9. asking if I can take a quick look at something else, right after they fill out the check..10. white carpet. 11. taking 20 mins. to write a check. 12. h/o. who calls the office 3 times. to see were you are. but not the guardhouse to let you in.13.parking, oh. somebody mentioned that. 14. horders again.15. landlords who want to be billed.16. tennets who want you to do the billing. 17.h/o who want to suppy parts, cause the guy at h/d said so. 19. husbands and wifes screaming at each (blaming each other) other while your working.20. open robes when h/o answer door. (sorry I don't get the good ones). 21. h/o who runs to the internet after you tell them there options. then come back to you with a printout from ask. com. 22. the h/o handyman friend who stops by to see if you doing it right. ( I actually like that one.) 23. engineers. 24. wives of engineers 25. the know it all neighbor, who wants to talk for 30 mins. 26. h/o that swears he already turned off the breaker. and can't understand why your double checking his work. 27. the h/o that thinks you don't know what you doing, cause you what to look at something else frist. but he already told you the problem.(I said it's over here, why do you want to look overthere).28. horders again. 29. but it said flushable. 30. rotted cabinet floors. 31. do you excempt competitors cupons.32. and my favorite, at billing time. can you do any better on the price. why yes I can, let me add 25.00 to it. there that's better.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

piper1 said:


> 1.compulsuive door lockers..2. turning off the lights while i'm working. 3. the h/o who stands in your way though out the whole job.4. the h/o who touches everything. the h/o who gose though the trash and brings it back to you asking why you didn't use it. then saves it just in case.5. the h/o who opens a faucet as your ready to burn that last fitting. oh i'm sorry.6. the h/o who wants to reuse a 60year old 3 piece faucet in the other part of the house. just to save money. 7. horders. 8. showing me pics. of your cousin kid, cause he's a plumber. 9. asking if I can take a quick look at something else, right after they fill out the check..10. white carpet. 11. taking 20 mins. to write a check. 12. h/o. who calls the office 3 times. to see were you are. but not the guardhouse to let you in.13.parking, oh. somebody mentioned that. 14. horders again.15. landlords who want to be billed.16. tennets who want you to do the billing. 17.h/o who want to suppy parts, cause the guy at h/d said so. 19. husbands and wifes screaming at each (blaming each other) other while your working.20. open robes when h/o answer door. (sorry I don't get the good ones). 21. h/o who runs to the internet after you tell them there options. then come back to you with a printout from ask. com. 22. the h/o handyman friend who stops by to see if you doing it right. ( I actually like that one.) 23. engineers. 24. wives of engineers 25. the know it all neighbor, who wants to talk for 30 mins. 26. h/o that swears he already turned off the breaker. and can't understand why your double checking his work. 27. the h/o that thinks you don't know what you doing, cause you what to look at something else frist. but he already told you the problem.(I said it's over here, why do you want to look overthere).28. horders again. 29. but it said flushable. 30. rotted cabinet floors. 31. do you excempt competitors cupons.32. and my favorite, at billing time. can you do any better on the price. why yes I can, let me add 25.00 to it. there that's better.


33. You call the lead.. 30 mins later h/o cracks the door saying "one min let me put my 10 dogs up in their kennel" while you stand outside for the next 10mins freezing or burning up. 34. You walk into the house and 3 big smelly dirty dogs start sniffing you and tripping you up as you walk (attack you) while the h/o says "oh they don't bite they just need to smell you" (I've had a few that latch on to my leg while the h/o just stands there and laughs) -Pissed-


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

3 cars in the driveway and it never fails I park behind the one that has to leave. The same one I have to wait to turn the water off because they are taking a shower. But I had to be there at EXACTLY 8:00 or they are calling at 8:01 "you were suppose to be here at 8:00 are you still coming ?".


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Olemissplumber said:


> 3 cars in the driveway and it never fails I park behind the one that has to leave. The same one I have to wait to turn the water off because they are taking a shower. But I had to be there at EXACTLY 8:00 or they are calling at 8:01 "you were suppose to be here at 8:00 are you still coming ?".


:laughing::laughing::laughing: ..priceless.. sorry mam. your toilets not leaking, you have two many cats.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

I forgot about that one. Im sorry your toilet isn't leaking, Someone in your home has very bad aim. Also had a few that were not leaking but the dog just was a little sloppy rehydrating.


----------



## kckitchens (Jul 31, 2012)

The one that opens the door then explains that you are to young to be a plumber and refuse to let you work. But being sent back the next day cannot remember you and allows you to do the work while talking about the other plumber from the day before


----------



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

*Know how you feel*

I just got a call from someone that would consume an hours travel time. Has a sewer ejector pump not working, its 2 in the afternoon and they say, "you mean you charge just to see whats wrong with it "!

DUH!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Aqua said:


> 1/2 hr from being done the customer says, I'll be right back, i just have to go to the corner to pick up my kids …..never to come back,
> 
> *I had one do that came back and left his kids with me to babysit !
> the oldest was like 10 or 12 years old
> *


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

H/O calls and sets up appointment get there on time and H/O says I called the wrong company and they will be here soon and shuts door on you.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> Aqua said:
> 
> 
> > 1/2 hr from being done the customer says, I'll be right back, i just have to go to the corner to pick up my kids …..never to come back,
> ...


----------

